# Gedankenspiele zum Feierabend



## Eddy001 (20 November 2012)

Noch ein kleines Gedankenspiel zum Feierabend:

Die Runde einer Rennstrecke ist 1 km lang. Mit dem Auto soll Fritz in zwei Runden eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 60 km/h erreichen. 
  In der ersten Runde hat er aber nur durchschnittlich 40 km/h geschafft. 
  Wie schnell muss Fritz in der zweiten Runde fahren, um noch auf insgesamt 60 km/h zu kommen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2012)

Eddy001 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Gedankenspiel zum Feierabend:
> 
> Die Runde einer Rennstrecke ist 1 km lang. Mit dem Auto soll Fritz in zwei Runden eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 60 km/h erreichen.
> In der ersten Runde hat er aber nur durchschnittlich 40 km/h geschafft.
> Wie schnell muss Fritz in der zweiten Runde fahren, um noch auf insgesamt 60 km/h zu kommen?



Zwar erst verspätet Mittagspause, aber 120 km/h, das muss erfahren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2012)

Wem die 120 km/h zu schnell waren, hier eine andere Frage:

Ich habe zu Hause ein sehr merkwürdiges Buch. Auf der 
ersten Seite finden wir einen einzigen Satz, der heißt 
„In diesem Buch steht genau ein wahrer Satz.“ Auf der 
zweiten Seite steht: „In diesem Buch stehen genau zwei 
wahre Sätze.“ Auf der dritten Seite kann man lesen „In 
diesem Buch stehen genau drei wahre Sätze.“ Und auf 
der hundertsten Seite steht „In diesem Buch stehen 
genau 100 wahre Sätze.“ So geht es noch lange weiter, 
denn es ist ein ganz dickes Buch. Ich frage mich: Wie 
viele wahre Sätze stehen denn tatsächlich in diesem Buch?


----------



## Sockenralf (20 November 2012)

Hallo,


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wem die 120 km/h zu schnell waren, hier eine andere Frage:
> 
> Ich habe zu Hause ein sehr merkwürdiges Buch. Auf der
> ersten Seite finden wir einen einzigen Satz, der heißt
> ...


Ich würde sagen, daß nur der Satz auf Seite 1 wahr ist --> nur ein wahrer Satz

MfG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2012)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde sagen, daß nur der Satz auf Seite 1 wahr ist --> nur ein wahrer Satz
> 
> MfG



So ist es.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> .. aber 120 km/h, das muss er fahren.



Ich hätte da jetzt ein anderes Ergebnis gehabt ... erklär mal ...


----------



## Oberchefe (20 November 2012)

> Ich hätte da jetzt ein anderes Ergebnis gehabt ... erklär mal ...



Soll:
2 Runden mit 60km/h ergibt 2 Minuten Fahrzeit

1 Runde mit 40km/h benötigt 1,5 Minuten Fahrzeit, verbleiben noch 0,5 Minuten für 1km, wären 120km/h


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich hätte da jetzt ein anderes Ergebnis gehabt ... erklär mal ...



Ich komm auch auf 120
Soll: 2km mit 60km/h = 120s
1 Runde mit 40km/h = 90s
bleiben für die 2 Runde 30s = 120km/h

Ich hoff das passt  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Eddy001 (21 November 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich komm auch auf 120
> Soll: 2km mit 60km/h = 120s
> 1 Runde mit 40km/h = 90s
> bleiben für die 2 Runde 30s = 120km/h
> ...



Ja! 120km/h sind richtig


----------



## Perfektionist (21 November 2012)

In einem Behälter sind neun Liter Wasser und darin ein Liter Farbe gelöst. Der Inhalt des Behälters wird ständig kräftig durchmischt. Es geht ein sehr dünnes Schläuchlein in den Behälter rein, ein weiteres Schläuchlein lässt das, was in den Behälter reinfließt wieder abfließen.

Wenn nun zehn Liter Wasser langsam in den Behälter reinfließen und zehn Liter Farbmischung ebenso langsam abfließen, wie viel Farbe befindet sich danach im Behälter bzw. wie viel wurde herausgespült?


----------



## -ASDF- (21 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> In einem Behälter sind neun Liter Wasser und darin ein Liter Farbe gelöst. Der Inhalt des Behälters wird ständig kräftig durchmischt. Es geht ein sehr dünnes Schläuchlein in den Behälter rein, ein weiteres Schläuchlein lässt das, was in den Behälter reinfließt wieder abfließen. Wenn nun zehn Liter Wasser langsam in den Behälter reinfließen und zehn Liter Farbmischung ebenso langsam abfließen, wie viel Farbe befindet sich danach im Behälter bzw. wie viel wurde herausgespült?


Verbleibende Farbe: (gerundet) 0,35l ???


----------



## Approx (21 November 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das Ergebnis ist irgendwas Homöopatisches...
Approx


----------



## zotos (21 November 2012)

-ASDF- schrieb:


> Verbleibende Farbe: (gerundet) 0,35l ???



So ein ähnliches Ergebnis habe ich auch kommt halt darauf an was man als Langsam versteht bzw. in welchem Raster man rechnet.

Ich komme bei 0,1L Stufen auf eine Restfarbemenge von  0,36237202L 
Wenn ich die Stufen auf 0,01 reduziere bleibt 0,368063488L Farbe in der Mischung.

Leider habe ich in Mathe gepennt und kann solche Aufgaben nur in Excel oder mit einer Forschleife lösen.



PS: Ein glück geht der Rauchmelder ich hatte bei dem Lösungsversuch die Pfanne auf dem Herd vergessen :roll:


----------



## Perfektionist (21 November 2012)

Der exakte Wert ist 0,367879441 (soweit mein Taschenrechner rechnet). Ihr seid also an der richtigen Lösung bereits recht nah dran.

klar - alles idealisiert gerechnet.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob jemand hier einen Weg zur exakten Lösung präsentieren kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2012)

> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob jemand hier einen Weg zur exakten Lösung präsentieren kann.



Wo ist das Problem?
Mein Excel kann auch rechnen:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 November 2012)

Ich versuch mal ob ich das noch zusammenbekomme...

Die Gesamtmenge im Behälter (10 Liter) bleibt gleich und es fließt auch keine Farbe zu.

Wenn man Zeitintervalle mit v = 1 Liter Abfluss Farbmischung pro Intervall nimmt gibt das:
Q(0) = 1
Q(1) = Q(0) - Q(0) * v / Gesamtvolumen
Q(1) = 1    -  1   * 1 / 10
Q(1) = 0.9
Q(2) = Q(1) - Q(1) * v / Gesamtvolumen
Q(2) = 0.9  - 0.9  * 1 / 10
Q(2) = 0.9  - 0.09
Q(2) = 0.81
Q(3) = Q(2) - Q(2) * v / Gesamtvolumen
Q(3) = 0.81 - 0.81 * 1 / 10
Q(3) = 0.729
usw.

Die Farbmenge verringert sich also pro Zeitdifferenz um jeweils 1/10 der noch vorhandenen Farbmenge.
Das riecht ja schonmal stark nach e-Funktion (wie Zottel letztens schrieb, die Änderung entspricht dem Funktionswert an der Stelle).

Als Differentialgleichung wäre das dann
Q'(t) = -1/10 * Q(t)

Es gibt nur eine Funktion für die gilt f'(t) = a*f(t), und das ist die Exponentialfunktion f(t) = e^(a*t)

Also ist
f(t) = e^(-1/10 * t)

Für t sei 10 eingesetzt:
f(t) = e^(-1/10 * 10)
f(t) = e^(-1)
f(t) = 0,3678794411


----------



## Oberchefe (22 November 2012)

und was passiert mit Deiner Rechnung wenn zu Beginn 1,5 Liter Farbe auf 8,5 Liter Wasser (bei 10 Liter Wasserzufluss) kommen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...
> Als Differentialgleichung wäre das dann
> Q'(t) = -1/10 * Q(t)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wer das selbst berechnen will:

http://nibis.ni.schule.de/~lbs-gym/Facharbeitenpdf/FacharbeitJStr.pdf

PS: Mir ist das nicht gelungen .


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 November 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und was passiert mit Deiner Rechnung wenn zu Beginn 1,5 Liter Farbe auf 8,5 Liter Wasser (bei 10 Liter Wasserzufluss) kommen?



Eigentlich gehörte hier:
f(t) = e^(-1/10 * t)

noch die Startmenge Q0 mit hinein. Da diese in der Aufgabe von Perfektionist 1 ist habe ich die weggelassen.

Für Q0 = 1,5 Liter:
f(t) = Q0 * e^(-1/10 * t)
f(10) = 1,5 * e^(-1/10 * 10)
f(10) = 0,55181916

Wenn man sich die Werte in Excel diskret berechnet kann man sich in einer extra Spalte die Differenzen der Werte anzeigen lassen.
Ein aus diesen Werten erstelltes Diagramm mit der Änderung auf einer logarithmisch skalierten Y-Achse ergibt eine fallende Gerade.
Die Steigung dieser Geraden bei verschiedenen Startmengenverhältnissen ist immer gleich, sie wird nur auf der X-Achse parallelverschoben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2012)

Eine Milliarde ist eine Eins mit neun Nullen.

Diese Zahl soll als Produkt zweier natürlichen 
Zahlen geschrieben werden. 1.000 x 1.000.000 
stimmt zwar, ist aber viel zu einfach. 

Deshalb werden zwei Zahlen gesucht, in denen 
keine Null vorkommt ...


----------



## ebt'ler (22 November 2012)

512 x 1953125 = 1000000000 :-D


----------



## Oberchefe (22 November 2012)

ich habe die Werte in Excel nicht diskret berechnet, die Auflistung dient nur zur Bildung der Grafik. Die Formel in Zelle N41 (also die eigentliche Lösung) lautet beispielsweise:
=$K$1*((EXP(-L41/M41)))

In Zelle K1 steht der Anfangswert (1 Liter), in L41 die Menge der ausgetauschten Flüssigkeit (also hier 10 Liter) und in Zelle M41 der Gesamtinhalt (hier auch 10 Liter).

P.S. 0,367879441 entsprechen auch dem Entladewert bei 1 Tau bei einem Kondensator, verrückte Welt der Zahlen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2012)

OK, nochmal etwas Einfaches:

In China wird der Meister im Ringkampf über das K.-o.-System 
ermittelt. Immer zwei treten gegeneinander an, wer verliert, 
scheidet aus. Allerdings treten allein im Mittelgewicht 100.000 
Chinesen an, unter denen der Sieger ermittelt werden muss.

Wie viele Kämpfe werden über das gesamte Turnier stattfinden,       
bis der Meister ermittelt ist?


----------



## Oberchefe (22 November 2012)

> Wie viele Kämpfe werden stattfinden,       bis der Meister ermittelt ist?



Meinst Du die einzelnen Kämpfe oder die Anzahl Kämpfe die die beiden Finalisten hinter sich bringen müssen? Bei letzterem ist nach 17 Kämpfen die Entscheidung klar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Meinst Du die einzelnen Kämpfe oder die Anzahl Kämpfe die die beiden Finalisten hinter sich bringen müssen? Bei letzterem ist nach 17 Kämpfen die Entscheidung klar.



Die Anzahl aller Kämpfe des Turniers ist gesucht.


----------



## PN/DP (22 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> wer verliert, scheidet aus.


---> Wer keinen Gegner hat kommt kampflos in die nächste Runde.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie viele Kämpfe werden über das gesamte Turnier stattfinden,
> bis der Meister ermittelt ist?


Anzahl_Kämpfe = Anzahl_Teilnehmer - 1

bei 100.000 Teilnehmern ---> 99.999 Kämpfe

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (22 November 2012)

99999 Kämpfe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2012)

ja, 99999. 

Falls das jemand nachrechnen will: 


```
Ringer   Kämpfe    ohne Gegner

1. Runde    68928      34464     31072
2. Runde    65536      32768    
3. Runde    32768      16384    
4. Runde    16384       8192    
5. Runde     8192       4096    
6. Runde     4096       2048    
7. Runde     2048       1024    
8. Runde     1024        512    
9. Runde      512        256    
10. Runde     256        128    
11. Runde     128         64    
12. Runde      64         32    
13. Runde      32         16    
14. Runde      16          8    
15. Runde       8          4     
16. Runde       4          2    
17. Runde       2          1    
                       99999
```


----------



## hucki (22 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Falls das jemand nachrechnen will: ...


... sieht das wohl in der realistischen, nicht binären Welt eher so aus, das nur 7 kampffrei weiterkommen:


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 November 2012)

Moin, 

bischen Kopfrechnen zum wachwerden:


```
Ein Bild mit Rahmen kostet 400€.
Der Rahmen kostet 100€ weniger als das Bild. 
Wieviel kostet das Bild?
```


----------



## -ASDF- (23 November 2012)

250€?  und das am Morgen   (Teurer Rahmen fürn billiges Bild )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2012)

Das Bild kostet 400. 
Bild mit Rahmen 500.


----------



## MasterOhh (23 November 2012)

250€ das Bild    150€ der Rahmen  = 400€


----------



## -ASDF- (23 November 2012)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ```
> [COLOR=#a52a2a]Ein Bild mit Rahmen kostet 400€.[/COLOR]
> Der Rahmen kostet 100€ weniger als das Bild.
> Wieviel kostet das Bild?
> ```





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Bild kostet 400.
> Bild mit Rahmen 500.




Klingt logisch : )


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 November 2012)

ich zerbrech mir schon seit ner halben Stunde den Kopf über Helmuts Logik 

250€ ist richtig...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2012)

ich hätte auch erstmal das Bild sehen müssen, ob es wirklich 250€ Wert ist 
wie soll man den so ein Expertiese ausgeben


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2012)

Sind 3 Leute im Bus.
Steigen 5 aus.
Müssen wieder 2 rein, damit der Bus leer ist


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> P.S. 0,367879441 entsprechen auch dem Entladewert bei 1 Tau bei einem Kondensator, verrückte Welt der Zahlen


genau das fand ich als Elektroniker an der Aufgabe reizend.

Es gibt übrigens auch noch eine Lösung über Infinitesimalrechnung, wenn man die Farbe nur als Markierung der ursprünglichen zehn Liter im Behälter betrachtet.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2012)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> 512 x 1953125 = 1000000000 :-D


für Mathematiker: beweise, dass es für jede Potenz von 10 immer, aber dann nur genau eine Lösung gibt, die sich aus einem Produkt von zwei ganzen Zahlen darstellen lässt, die keine Nullen enthalten.

Voraussetzung: ganzzahlige Exponenten >=0.


----------



## ebt'ler (23 November 2012)

ich würde mal so ansetzen:

-> jede potenz von 10 mit ganzzaligem exponenten >=0 zerfällt in die primfaktoren 5 und 2 welche in der selben potenz auftreten
10^n = 2^n*5^n
wobei 2^n und 5^n die gesuchten faktoren sind. andere faktoren die aus den primzahlen rekombiniert werden können enthalten jeweils eine null. da kombinationen aus 2^n*5^m zwangsläufig auf null enden. andere faktoren können nicht auftreten.

-> somit ist 10^n=2^n*5^n nur ohne nullen möglich, wenn auch 2^n und 5^n selbst keine nullen enthalten. mit 8 als exponent wäre 5^8 = 390625 und 2^8 = 256, 
390625*256=10.000.000 = 10^8.
daher ist meiner meinung nach 10^8 nicht in zwei faktoren ohne nullen zerlegbar. 

ich hoffe mal jetzt hab ich keinen denkfehler, ist mal so spontan zusammengeschrieben.


----------



## maddin (23 November 2012)

Das kennen bestimmt schon einige, das ist aus einem "Stirb langsam" Film :

_Ich ging nach St. Ives im Morgengrauen__und traf 'nen Mann mit sieben Frauen.__Jede Frau trug sieben Sack',__drin sieben Katzen huckepack.__Sieben Kätzchen jede Katze hat.__Kätzchen, Katzen, Säcke, Frauen,__wie viele gingen nach St. Ives im Morgengrauen?_

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2012)

Es ging nur einer....

Hab noch eine kleine (ganz kleine) für Elektriker:

Folgende Elemente sind vorhanden:
- 1 Batterie
- 3 identische Glühlampen
- 1 Wechselschalter

In beiden Schalterstellungen sollen alle drei Lampen leuchten, allerdings mit einer unterschiedlichen Helligkeit.

```
Batterie:
  |
--||---
  |

Lampen:
-X-  -X-  -X-

Wechsler:
o  /o
  /
 /
o
```


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

Einer, nämlich Du.


----------



## maddin (23 November 2012)

Ja, der war wohl zu populär......


----------



## maddin (23 November 2012)

3 Cowboys werden gefangen genommen und an Marterpfähle gefesselt. 
Am nächsten Tag sollen sie getötet werden, es sei denn einer der Cowboys könne dem Häuptling die Farbe seines Marterpfahls nennen. 
Als Tipp bekommen sie: Es sind entweder 2 schwarz und einer weiß oder umgekehrt, also zwei weiß und einer schwarz. 
Sie können ihren eigenen Marterpfahl nicht sehen und nicht miteinander kommunizieren. 
Die 3 Marterpfähle stehen hintereinander, sodass der vorderste nichts sieht, der mittlere den vordersten und der hinterste die beiden vor sich.
Bei einer falschen Antwort wären sie alle tot.
Am nächsten Morgen werden sie gefragt. Der mittlere sieht vor sich einen schwarzen Marterpfahl und sagt nach einer Weile "Meiner ist weiß".
Daraufhin wurden die Cowboys freigelassen.
Woher wusste er die Farbe seines Marterpfahls?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2012)

Der hintere hat nix gesagt weil er einen weißen und einen schwarzen Pfahl gesehen hat. So konnte der mittlere *nach einer Weile *davon ausgehen das er an einem weißen gefesselt ist da er ja vor sich da er ja  einen schwarzen gesehen hat


----------



## PN/DP (23 November 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> In beiden Schalterstellungen sollen alle drei Lampen leuchten, allerdings mit einer unterschiedlichen Helligkeit.


1. Müssen alle 3 jeweils gleich hell leuchten?
2. Muß jede Lampe die Helligkeit ändern?

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> 1. Müssen alle 3 jeweils gleich hell leuchten?


Nein, gleich hell würde auch nicht funktionieren


PN/DP schrieb:


> 2. Muß jede Lampe die Helligkeit ändern?


Ja


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2012)

Alle 3 Lampen ganz verschieden geht ja wohl nichz, soll das so aussehen?


----------



## Marco77 (23 November 2012)

Da fällt mir auch noch was ein...

Eine Glühlampe hängt in einem geschlossenem Raum (Keine Fenster, eine Tür (lichtdicht))
Aussen gibt es 3 Schalter.

Frage: Welcher Schalter schaltet die Lampe. Man darf die Schalter schalten sooft man will, aber nur 1x die Tür öffnen. (Meßgerät ist tabu)


----------



## PN/DP (23 November 2012)

1. Schalter 1 und Schalter 2 einschalten
2. nach 1 Minute Schalter 2 wieder aus
3. reingehen:
- Lampe leuchtet --> Schalter 1
- Lampe ist aus, aber warm --> Schalter 2
- Lampe ist aus, aber kalt --> Schalter 3

Harald


----------



## Marco77 (23 November 2012)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

Infolge eines starken Regens ist beim Bürgermeister 
der Keller seines Wohnhauses mit Wasser vollgelaufen. 

Für die schnelle Entleerung will die Feuerwehr alle 4
Pumpen parallel einsetzen.

Die erste Pumpe alleine würde für diese Arbeit 40 
Minuten benötigen, die zweite allein 120 Minuten, 
die dritte allein 80 Minuten und die vierte würde 
allein 60 Minuten benötigen.

Nach welcher Zeit haben die 4 Pumpen gemeinsam
den Keller entleert?


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2012)

16 Minuten?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 November 2012)

Ein Mann will die Steppe durchqueren. An einer Weggabelung muss er herausfinden, welcher der beiden Wege (A oder B) in den Tod führt bzw. der "Richtige" ist.
An der Weggabelung sitzen 2 Indianer. Beide wissen, welcher Weg der "Richtige" ist. Einer davon sagt IMMER die Wahrheit. Einer lügt IMMER. Es ist nicht bekannt, wer von den beiden lügt bzw. die Wahrheit sagt. Wie kann er mit genau 1 Frage die Information bekommen, welchen Weg er nehmen muss, um die Steppe durchqueren zu können?


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2012)

lügt der andere wenn er sagt dass das der richtige Weg ist


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 November 2012)

Schon gut "um die Ecke" gedacht. Leider weißt Du nicht, ob Du diese Frage dem gestellt hast der lügt bzw. die Wahrheit sagt. Die Antwort würde Dich nicht weiterbringen.
Aber Du bist nah dran.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2012)

> Leider weißt Du nicht, ob Du diese Frage dem gestellt hast der lügt bzw.  die Wahrheit sagt. Die Antwort würde Dich nicht weiterbringen.



falsch:
Antwort ja vom Lügner: tatsächlich nein
Antwort ja vom Nicht-Lügner: tatsächlich nein

Antwort nein vom Lügner: tatsächlich ja
Antwort nein vom Nicht-Lügner: tatsächlich ja


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

Welchen Weg würde mir Dein Kollege nennen ?


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2012)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal jetzt hab ich keinen denkfehler, ...


ne, ist perfekt. Primfaktorzerlegung und Endzifferbetrachtung führen dazu, die Nullen in den Potenzen von 2 und fünf suchen oder ausschließen zu müssen. Für die Binären unter uns fällt bei 2^10 auf, dass da an meiner These etwas faul ist.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch noch eine Lösung über Infinitesimalrechnung, wenn man die Farbe nur als Markierung der ursprünglichen zehn Liter im Behälter betrachtet.


Einfach mal nur die Lösung (für die Liebhaber von Zahlen unter uns): 1/e = LIM((1-1/x)^x) x-->oo

Ich war erstaunt, dass sich hinter LIM((1+1/x)^x) x-->oo der Euler verbirgt, warum das so ist, hab ich allerdings bis heute weder irgendwo erfahren noch selbst herausbekommen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ein Mann will die Steppe durchqueren. An einer Weggabelung muss er herausfinden, welcher der beiden Wege (A oder B) in den Tod führt bzw. der "Richtige" ist.
> An der Weggabelung sitzen 2 Indianer. Beide wissen, welcher Weg der "Richtige" ist. Einer davon sagt IMMER die Wahrheit. Einer lügt IMMER. Es ist nicht bekannt, wer von den beiden lügt bzw. die Wahrheit sagt. Wie kann er mit genau 1 Frage die Information bekommen, welchen Weg er nehmen muss, um die Steppe durchqueren zu können?



Was würde der andere sagen wenn ich ihn fragen würde, ob das der richtige Weg ist?

Lügner (lügt): "Der andere würde antworten: Es ist der richtige Weg."
Nichtlügner (lügt nicht): "Der andere würde antworten: Es ist der richtige Weg."

Der Weg nachdem gefragt wurde, ist in diesem Fall der falsche Weg.


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2012)

*Streichhölzer umlegen*

10 Streichhölzer liegen einzeln nebeneinander. Nun soll in 5 Zügen jeweils ein Hölzchen über genau 2 andere Hölzchen drüberweg auf ein drittes einzelnes Hölzchen umgelegt werden und mit diesem ein Kreuz bilden. Ein Kreuz zählt als 2 Hölzchen. Am Ende soll kein einziges einzelnes Hölzchen mehr vorhanden sein, sondern 5 Kreuze. Wie geht es?

Ein Beispiel, welches allerdings nicht zum Ziel führt:

```
Ausgangsstellung:
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
 |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |
 |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |
 |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |

Nach 1. Zug:  1 -> 4
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
      |    |    |/   |    |    |    |    |    |
      |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |
      |    |   /|    |    |    |    |    |    |

Nach 2. Zug:  3 -> 5
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
      |         |/   |/   |    |    |    |    |
      |         |    |    |    |    |    |    |
      |        /|   /|    |    |    |    |    |

...
```

Harald


----------



## M-Ott (24 November 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was würde der andere sagen wenn ich ihn fragen würde, ob das der richtige Weg ist?
> 
> Lügner (lügt): "Der andere würde antworten: Es ist der richtige Weg."
> Nichtlügner (lügt nicht): "Der andere würde antworten: Es ist der richtige Weg."
> ...


Es gibt noch eine andere Frage, die zum Ziel führt.


----------



## ebt'ler (24 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich war erstaunt, dass sich hinter LIM((1+1/x)^x) x-->oo der Euler verbirgt, warum das so ist, hab ich allerdings bis heute weder irgendwo erfahren noch selbst herausbekommen.



aber das ist doch grade die (bzw. "eine" der) definitionen der eulerschen zahl. historisch wurde der zahlenwert des grenzwertes einfach e genannt. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eulersche_Zahl


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 November 2012)

*Streichhölzer*

Das mit den Streichhölzern ist gut!
Man kommt einfacher zum Ergebnis wenn man vom Endzustand zurücklegt.


```
1.Zug: 7 -> 10
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
 |    |    |    |    |    |         |    |    |/
 |    |    |    |    |    |         |    |    |
 |    |    |    |    |    |         |    |   /|

2.Zug: 4 -> 8
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
 |    |    |         |    |         |/   |    |/
 |    |    |         |    |         |    |    |
 |    |    |         |    |        /|    |   /|

3.Zug: 6 -> 2
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
 |    |/   |         |              |/   |    |/
 |    |    |         |              |    |    |
 |   /|    |         |             /|    |   /|

4.Zug: 9 -> 5
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
 |    |/   |         |/             |/        |/
 |    |    |         |              |         |
 |   /|    |        /|             /|        /|

5.Zug: 3 -> 1
 1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10
 |/   |/             |/             |/        |/
 |    |              |              |         |
/|   /|             /|             /|        /|
```


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2012)

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 November 2012)

Erweiterte Aufgabenstellung zum "Streichhölzer umlegen" als Programmieraufgabe:

Ein universeller Lösungsalgorithmus soll programmiert werden, welcher die Umlegevorgänge bzw. die Zwischenstände für alle geraden Streichholzanzahlen größer oder gleich 8 bestimmt.

Speichern könnte man das pro Platz als Integerzahl:
0=Kein Streichholz
1=Ein Streichholz
2=Zwei Streichhölzer (gekreuzt)


----------



## ebt'ler (24 November 2012)

Hier mal eine kleine Aufgabe:


Eine Kathete eines rechtwinkligen Dreiecks wächst mit 2,6cm/s, während die andere Kathete eine konstante Länge von 5cm beibehält. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit wächst die Hypotenuse zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem ihre Länge 13cm beträgt?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 November 2012)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Eine Kathete eines rechtwinkligen Dreiecks wächst mit 2,6cm/s, während die andere Kathete eine konstante Länge von 5cm beibehält. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit wächst die Hypotenuse zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem ihre Länge 13cm beträgt?



Ich schieß mehr oder weniger mal ins Blaue:

Ich komme auf 2,816 cm/s.

Ich habe dafür den Winkel einer Ecke ausgewählt, und dann die Steigung der Winkelfunktion für das Dreieck mit dem pythagoreischen Tripel 5, 12, 13 bestimmt.
Dann die Steigungen für die Hypotenuse und die Kathete ins Verhältnis gesetzt und die angegebene Geschwindigkeit mit diesem Verhältnis multipliziert.
Da die Hypotenuse immer größer ist als die Kathete muss diese schneller wachsen, die Richtung stimmt zumindest schonmal ;-)


----------



## ebt'ler (26 November 2012)

Die Antwort ist nicht ganz richtig. 
Die Hypothenuse kann nie mehr als 2,6cm/s wachsen.


----------



## M-Ott (26 November 2012)

Im Prinzip wird der Wert für 13 aus der Ableitung des nach c aufgelösten Pythagoras gesucht, aber das ist mir um die Uhrzeit zu aufwendig.


----------



## ebt'ler (27 November 2012)

Der Ansatz hört sich schon sehr gut an. Trotzdem gibt es da noch 1 oder 2 Fallen bei. :shock:


EDIT: Nicht das sich jetzt einige abgeschreckt fühlen. Es gibt auch einen (mathematisch nicht so eleganten) Weg, bei dem man nicht differenzieren oder der gleichen muss. Man kann die Aufgabe auch rein über Verhältnisgleichungen und den Satz des Pythagoras lösen.


----------



## Micha_RW (3 Dezember 2012)

Also hier mal mein Lösungsvorschlag:

Satz des Pythagoras:

c²=a²+b²
b²=c²-a²

b=wurzel aus c²-a² = wurzel aus 169cm² - 25cm²

                             = wurzel aus 144cm² = 12cm


Zeit bis b=12cm:

t= b/v = 12cm/2,6cm/s = 4,615s

Geschwindigkeit mit der c zum Zeitpunkt, c=13cm, wächst:

v= c/t = (13cm-5cm)/4,615s = 8cm/4,615s

*
= 1,73 cm/s 

*Die Geschwindigkeit von c wird sich mit wächsender Länge immer mehr den 2,6cm/s annähern, diese Geschwindigkeit aber nie vollkommen erreichen.


----------



## ebt'ler (3 Dezember 2012)

Micha_RW schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit mit der c zum Zeitpunkt, c=13cm, wächst:
> 
> v= c/t = (13cm-5cm)/4,615s = 8cm/4,615s
> 
> ...



Hier unterliegt dir noch ein Denkfehler. :sad:


----------



## Koch (5 Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich hat es schon Thomas_V1.2 gelöst, aber ich denke er hat noch einen winzigen Denkfehler drin.
Die wachsende Hypothenuse(c) wächst im Verhältnis zur Kathede(b) und sie laufen auf in der Unendlichkeit auf den gleichen Wert zu also:
c2=a2*b2
ableiten nach der Zeit
c'*c=a'*a+b'*b
a'=0 da a=5 ist const
=>
c'*c=b'*b
c'=b'*b/c
c'= b'*(b/c) = 2,6 m/s * (12/13) = 2,4 m/s


----------



## ebt'ler (5 Dezember 2012)

Jup, die Antwort ist korrekt!


----------



## Koch (6 Dezember 2012)

Dann bring ich auch mal einen:

Wie groß ist der minimale Kurvenradius eines Düsenjägers, der mit doppelter Schallgeschwindigkeit fliegt, wenn die Fliehkräft des Jets maximal 10g betragen dürfen?


----------



## M-Ott (6 Dezember 2012)

Koch schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der minimale Kurvenradius eines Düsenjägers, der mit doppelter Schallgeschwindigkeit fliegt, wenn die Fliehkräft des Jets maximal 10g betragen dürfen?


Kommt drauf an.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach-Zahl


----------



## Koch (6 Dezember 2012)

okiloki, dann geb ich halt Werte vor.
Der Einfachheit halber:
Schallgechwindigkeit= 300m/s
Erdbeschleunigung g= 10m/s2


----------



## M-Ott (6 Dezember 2012)

Ich schätze mal, 9000 m.


----------



## Koch (8 Dezember 2012)

Fast, abba ich glaub da steckt noch ein kleiner Rechenfehler drin.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2012)

Koch schrieb:


> Fast, abba ich glaub da steckt noch ein kleiner Rechenfehler drin.



Hallo,

r = v²/a = 600²/100 m = 3600 m ?


----------



## Koch (10 Dezember 2012)

> Hallo,
> 
> r = v²/a = 600²/100 m = 3600 m



Genau, Gerhard hat es.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

erster und zweiter Advent ist zwar schon vorbei, aber da gibs ja noch immer die klassische Frage, wie man die Kerzen des Adventskalenders möglichst gleichmäßig abnützt?


----------



## Krumnix (10 Dezember 2012)

Nehmen wir mal an, das man jeden Sonntag die Kerzen 2 Stunden brennen haben möchte.
Also ich würde am 1. Advent jede Kerze 0,25*Betreibsstunden laufen lassen. D.H. das jede Kerze einzeln für eine halbe Stunde brennt.
2. Advent jede Kerze 0,5*Betriebsstunden. D.H. das jeweils immer 2 Kerzen gleichzeitig für eine Stunde brennen.
3. Advent jede Kerze 0,75*Betriebsstunden. D.H. das jeweils 3 Kerzen für 1:30h brennen. Nun haben wir ja das Problem, das wir nicht 3 Kerzen anmachen können und am Schluss die 4. Kerze alleine noch für 1,5 Stunden brennen lassen. Also brennt K1+K2+K3 für 15mins, dann K2+K3+K4 15mins, dann K1+K3+K4 ->
1+2+3; 2+3+4; 1+3+4; 1+2+4; 1+2+3; dann nochmal das ganze.
Am 4. Advent können dann alle Kerzen gleichzeitig abbrennen.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

für den dritten Advent ist mir eine sparsamere Lösung in den Sinn gekommen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2012)

*Zahlenreihen*

Du kennst Zahlenreihen, beispielsweise die ungeraden 
Zahlen: 1 - 3 - 5 - 7 - ... 

Oder 2 - 4 - 8 - 16 - ... da wird der Wert immer verdoppelt.

Deine heutige Aufgabe: 8 - 3 - 1 - 5 - 9 - 6 - 7 ... 

Wie lauten die nächsten beiden Zahlen?


----------



## M-Ott (18 Dezember 2012)

*A *cht
*D *rei
*E *ins
*F *ünf
*N *eun
*S* echs
*S *ieben
*V *ier
*Z *wei


----------



## BenR (18 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> erster und zweiter Advent ist zwar schon vorbei, aber da gibs ja noch immer die klassische Frage, wie man die Kerzen des Adventskalenders möglichst gleichmäßig abnützt?



Man mache an einem beliebigen Adventssonntag ein schönes großes Lagerfeuer mit Bratwurst und Glühwein und schmeisse zum Zeitpunkt t alle 4 Adventskerzen gleichzeitig in die mitte des Feuers?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> *A *cht
> *D *rei
> *E *ins
> *F *ünf
> ...



Schön  .


----------



## MariusW (18 Dezember 2012)

> *A *cht
> *D *rei
> *E *ins
> *F *ünf
> ...




Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Dezember 2012)

Ein frisch gefällter Baumstamm liegt auf einer Wiese. Es ist bekannt, dass der Baumstamm einen Wasseranteil von 98% hat und 100kg wiegt. Durch ständigen Regen und dauerhaft hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt der gemessene Wasseranteil im Baumstamm in einer Woche um 1% auf 99% an.

Wie hoch ist nun das Gewicht des Baumstammes?

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## M-Ott (18 Dezember 2012)

Spoiler


> 200 kg


spoiler ende


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2012)

MariusW schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.



Alphabetische Sortierung ... hat mit Rechnen nichts zu Tun.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ein frisch gefällter Baumstamm liegt auf einer Wiese. Es ist bekannt, dass der Baumstamm einen Wasseranteil von 98% hat und 100kg wiegt. Durch ständigen Regen und dauerhaft hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit steigt der gemessene Wasseranteil im Baumstamm in einer Woche um 1% auf 99% an.
> 
> Wie hoch ist nun das Gewicht des Baumstammes?
> 
> ...



200 Kilogramm ?


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Dezember 2012)

> 200 Kilogramm ?



Vollkommen korrekt! Für die, die es nicht gleich verstehen:

100 kg und davon sind 98% Wasser -> Bedeutet, dass 2kg Feststoff im Baumstamm enthalten sind.

Steigt der Anteil des Wassers auf 99%, so bleibt doch der Feststoffgehalt der selbe, das heißt, 1% entspricht nun 2kg.

:arrow: 1% * 100 = 100% :arrow: 2kg * 100 = 200kg.

Grüße

PS: Zugegebenermaßen ist es recht unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Baumstamm durch 1 Woche im Regen sein Gewicht verdoppelt 
Doch die Rechnung stimmt natürlich...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> PS: Zugegebenermaßen ist es recht unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Baumstamm durch 1 Woche im Regen sein Gewicht verdoppelt
> Doch die Rechnung stimmt natürlich...



Eine realistischere Aufgabe wäre:

1000 kg Melonen mit 99 % Wasseranteil liegen in der Sonne.

Am Abend ist der Wasseranteil nur noch 98 %.

Wieviel wiegen die Melonen jetzt ?

Da schaut man erst mal ungläubig auf die Rechnung.
Ein läppisches Prozent (also nix) Wasserverlust führt
zur Halbierung des Gewichts.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Dezember 2012)

> 1000 kg Melonen



Ich persönlich habe jetzt Hunger!

Recht herzlichen Dank! :twisted:


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2012)

500kg


und Hunger hab ich auch


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2012)

Ja, 500 kg.

Leider ist die Zeit der Melonen ja wieder vorbei, 
aber notfalls schmeckt mir ein ordentlicher 
italienischer Schinken auch ohne Melone.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2013)

*Wisst Ihr noch?*

Aus 12 gleichlangen Stücken Widerstandsdraht mit je 1 Ohm wird ein Würfel zusammengelötet. Die Drähte bilden die Kanten des Würfels. 
Wieviel Strom würde fließen, wenn man an zwei diametral gegenüberliegenden Ecken des Würfels eine Spannung von 1V anlegen würde?

Harald


----------



## KingHelmer (25 Januar 2013)

*Hmmmm*

Ich hab ca. 0,84 Ohm für den Würfel (von ecke zu ecke) herausbekommen, also würden fließen:

I=U/R = 1V/0,84Ohm = 1,19A.

Entweder komplett richtig oder komplett falsch DD

Grüße, 

Florian

PS: mein Feierabend hat sich hierdurch verschoben :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Entweder komplett richtig oder komplett falsch DD


... oder etwas zwischen diesen Extremen ... z.B. durch Rundungsfehler.

1,2A sollten fließen, wenn sauber gelötet wurde 

Harald


----------



## KingHelmer (25 Januar 2013)

*achso*

ich bin schon rund genug, dann muss ich ja nicht auch noch runden


----------



## 190B (25 Januar 2013)

Hier gibt es die Erläuterung der Auflösung ....

http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za275/archiv/ph12/aufgaben/01_aufloes_widerstandswuerfel.pdf


----------



## hucki (25 Januar 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die Erläuterung der Auflösung ....


In der aber der Schreiber auch etwas durcheinander kam und ein "rot" zuviel verteilt hat:



I[SUB]grün[/SUB] kann ja schlecht gleichzeitig die Hälfte und ein Sechstel von I[SUB]rot[/SUB] sein.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Januar 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die Erläuterung der Auflösung ....
> 
> http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za275/archiv/ph12/aufgaben/01_aufloes_widerstandswuerfel.pdf



...es gibt für findige Menschen für diesen Ausnahmefall des gleichseitigen Würfels noch eine andere Lösungsidee: Punkte gleichen Potentials darf ich verbinden. Somit hab ich in Serie geschaltet: drei parallel geschaltete Widerstände, gefolgt von sechs parallel geschalteten Wiederständen, danach wieder drei parallel. Das kann [sollte] dann jeder ET-(Grund-)Schüler ausrechnen [können]...

PS: man kann sich das (auch gedanklich) veranschaulichen, indem man diesen Würfel an seinen Diagonalecken auseinander zieht. Normalerweise haben diese Ecken ja den 1,732-fachen Abstand der Kantenlänge zueinander, wenn ich am Drahtgestell ziehe, ist dann bei 3x Kantenlänge Schluss. Bei diesem letztgenannten Gebilde wird dann durch seine Eindimensionalität die Punkte gleichen Potenzials meiner Auffassung nach mehr als sichtbar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2013)

Taugst Du zum Ingenieur?  40 Fragen ...

think ING. - Eignungstest Ingenieurwesen

Eignungtest _light*_ (10 aus den 40):

Test: Aktuell - FAZ


----------



## ducati (10 April 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Taugst Du zum Ingenieur?  40 Fragen ...
> 
> think ING. - Eignungstest Ingenieurwesen



Insgesamt hast du bei diesem Test von maximal 120 Punkten *117 Punkte erreicht. *

Du hast *24 Punkte* von 24 Punkten im Bereich *Allgemeinwissen* erreicht

Du hast *21 Punkte* von 24 Punkten im Bereich *Logik & Kombinatorik* erreicht

Du hast *24 Punkte* von 24 Punkten im Bereich *Mathematik* erreicht

Du hast *24 Punkte* von 24 Punkten im Bereich *Technikverständnis* erreicht

Du hast *24 Punkte* von 24 Punkten im Bereich *Naturwissenschaften* erreicht


Die Reihen mit den Bildern hab ich nicht kapiert...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Insgesamt hast du bei diesem Test von maximal 120 Punkten *117 Punkte erreicht. *



Unter diesen Umständen gibst Du Dein 
Diplom sicher freiwillig zurück, oder?


----------



## bike (10 April 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Unter diesen Umständen gibst Du Dein
> Diplom sicher freiwillig zurück, oder?



Kann ich das Diplom bitte haben?  

Das fehlt mir noch oder anders:
man hat nie genug davon. 


bike


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Kann ich das Diplom bitte haben?
> 
> Das fehlt mir noch oder anders:
> man hat nie genug davon.
> ...



Das ist der Spruch von Maxi!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 April 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Insgesamt hast du bei diesem Test von maximal 120 Punkten *117 Punkte erreicht. *
> 
> Du hast *24 Punkte* von 24 Punkten im Bereich *Allgemeinwissen* erreicht
> 
> ...



Hast Du nix zu tun ?????????


----------



## bike (10 April 2013)

Asche auf mein Haupt 

Das wollte ich bestimmt nicht.


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2013)

die Frage mit den Blumen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz eindeutig gestellt. Besser formuliert wäre:
_Wenn zwei Blumen gepflückt werden, ist immer *mindestens *eine violette dabei. _


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 April 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> die Frage mit den Blumen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz eindeutig gestellt. Besser formuliert wäre:
> _Wenn zwei Blumen gepflückt werden, ist immer *mindestens *eine violette dabei. _







> _In einem Garten blühen insgesamt  fünfzig Blumen. An Farben gibt es rot und violett. Wenn zwei Blumen  gepflückt werden, ist immer eine violette dabei. Wie viele rote Blumen  blühen in dem Garten?_




Wie willst Du das sonst deuten?


----------



## Perfektionist (12 April 2013)

also für die Klugscheißer unter uns (zu denen ich auch mich zähle):


> 4 x 90 Grad = 360 Grad


gilt ja wohl nur für den Spezialfall Rechteck.



> Ein einfacher Dreisatz löst diese Aufgabe:
> 125% - 2000 Euro
> 1% - 16 Euro
> 100% - 1600 Euro


naja, den Kehrwert von 125% kann man auch als 80% sehen.





> _Was passiert mit der Flüssigkeit im Röhrchen, wenn man die Glaskugel für einige Zeit mit den Händen umschließt? _


wie kam die Flüssigkeit ins Röhrchen?


> Man muss den Würfel zweimal längs und einmal quer durchschneiden, damit man 8 kleine Würfel erhält.


aus Sicht des ursprünglichen Würfels schon, aber aus Sicht der dabei entstehenden Einzelteile komme ich auf sieben Schnitte. Und was heißt "verlustfrei" angesichts der Säge?





> Aus diesem Grund lassen sich kleinere Äpfel dichter packen als große


watn dat fürne Quatschbegründung? dichteste Kugelpackung ist unabhängig von der Kugelgröße. Es sei denn, man betrachtet es nicht als Verhältnis von Apfel zu Luft, sondern als Anzahl zu Raumeinheit.





> Das Gewicht des vom Eisberg verdrängten Wassers entspricht genau dem Gewicht des Eisbergs. Das schmelzende Eis wird wieder zu Wasser und füllt den Raum der zuvor verdrängten Wassermenge auf.


wenn die Temperatur des Wassers in der Wanne bei 0°C ist und bleibt.

alles in allem fand ich die Fragen recht langweilig, auch wenn ich nicht die Maximalpunktzahl erreichte. Aber so langsam wird mir klar, warum ich bei einem entsprechenden Einstellungstest als überqualifiziert ausgemustert wurde.


----------



## hucki (12 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> > 4 x 90 Grad = 360 Grad
> 
> 
> gilt ja wohl nur für den Spezialfall Rechteck.


Nö, das sind immer 360 Grad, auch ohne Rechteck.
Kannst Du mit dem Taschenrechner bequem nachrechnen.


----------



## marlob (12 April 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Nö, das sind immer 360 Grad, auch ohne Rechteck.
> Kannst Du mit dem Taschenrechner bequem nachrechnen.


Einfach den Taschenrechner bemühen wird den Mathematiker als Beweis wohl nicht genügen.
Hier eine ein Link dazu
Beweis, dass die Winkelsumme in jedem Viereck 360° beträgt


----------



## hucki (12 April 2013)

Aber auch bei Pizza sind *4x90°=360°*


----------

